# '51 Green Panther



## Tim the Skid (May 16, 2013)

A couple weeks ago,this bike was offered for sale here and I was able to purchase it for my wife's birthday. here's the link:    http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41172-1951-Schwinn-Panther

I received it on monday and after blowing it apart, started rubbin' and scrubbin. The OG paint is real nice as are the decals. The chrome is a little sketchy, but it has some nice parts. Locking springer with OG Schwinn key, Phantom brakelight with switch, working horn and Rocket Ray headlight. My wife is very happy.   Tim

before:





after:


----------



## mruiz (May 16, 2013)

Nice clean up job.
 Mitch


----------



## Oldbikes (May 16, 2013)

WOW!  That is a transformation!  Looks great!


----------



## rollfaster (May 16, 2013)

*nice!!*

give yourself a pat on the back,you do great work.:o


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 16, 2013)

That's a beautiful job!


----------



## Larmo63 (May 16, 2013)

Can I bring a few bike by and drop them off?

Geez, that looks great....nice work!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (May 17, 2013)

*Re: '53 Green Panther*

Tim...amazing difference!
Now, if I could only find the tank for mine. I do have a opportunity to get N all chrome tank but the green chrome combo just is the look.
Great job on the cleanup.

I curious, what did you do to get it to look so new looking?
Wash
Rubbing then polishing compound?
0000 steelwool?

Wow! If I could get all my over the top patina'd bikes to look that nice.
And you did this all in 3 days?

Have you given it to your wife yet? Was it a surprize?
What was her reaction?


Here is mine Im looking for parts for. Hope mine comes oit as nice as yours.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 17, 2013)

*Thanks for the nice comments*

Thanks for the feedback guys. I corrected the thread title, the bike is actually a '51 (typing error.)
JD, Buy that chrome tank, you can mask it off and spray the lower half green and you'll have a correct tank. to answer your questions:
I disassembled everything to bare frame. Then washed with warm water and mild soap. Freshened the paint with 3M polishing compound (part#39002) using microfiber cloths, and followed with a nice wax.
On the chrome, CLR and water 50/50 and a brass brush, followed by 0000 steel wool and Mother's chrome polish and a LOT of rubbin'!
The tires were some NOS Typhoon Cords I have been saving for the right bike.
New crankset bearings, greased and lubed everything.
I finished it in 3 days and 2 nights because I am laid off from work right now, and become obsessed when working on something new.  
Yes, my wife loves it, we went for a nice 4-5 mile ride last night and she said it was the smoothest bike she's ridden.   Tim


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 17, 2013)

*Great job Tim!*

Hey Tim,
    That came out great!. You surely don't need mine now, yours looks better.............Wayne


----------



## HARPO (May 17, 2013)

Tim the Skid said:


> A couple weeks ago,this bike was offered for sale here and I was able to purchase it for my wife's birthday. here's the link:    http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41172-1951-Schwinn-Panther
> 
> I received it on monday and after blowing it apart, started rubbin' and scrubbin. The OG paint is real nice as are the decals. The chrome is a little sketchy, but it has some nice parts. Locking springer with OG Schwinn key, Phantom brakelight with switch, working horn and Rocket Ray headlight. My wife is very happy.   Tim
> 
> ...




Your wife is really lucky! You did a kick-ass job on the detailing, and it was worth every drop of sweat. BEAUTIFUL job. LOVE the before and after shots!!!


----------



## Rustafari (May 17, 2013)

Wow! Super nice job on the clean up.  That's a great looking bike.  Nice colors too!


----------

